# Striping



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Any good suggestions on stripping a plastic track? Or if someone has a striping roller that I could borrow to do it.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3618506&postcount=258


and that is all I have to say about that.


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

*I second the pen,*



plymouth71 said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3618506&postcount=258
> 
> 
> and that is all I have to say about that.


The pens are the way to go! testors or Sharpie, paint markers are cheap. The beugler striping tools are expensive and not worth the one time use (unless you've offered to stripe all the Hotrods and cars in the neighborhood).


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you both for your responses!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dumb question: is it possible to REMOVE paint like that once you use it? I've always been hesitant to paint track pieces because if I ever change my layout, I'm stuck with those colors and I can't use those pieces to go in the opposite direction or put them on the inside instead of the outside or anything like that. I've tried colored sticker dots at the corners where deslots are likely, but over time they come off. I was thinking I could just use the paint pens to do dots like that... But will I be able to get the paint off if I change the layout?

Thanks in advance...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Not sure about removal, but there are (I'm pretty sure) black paint pens to change up if a new layout happens. I seem to recall Bob...color me wild...zilla doing exactly that...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Oh Doodle!*



ParkRNDL said:


> Dumb question: is it possible to REMOVE paint like that once you use it? I've always been hesitant to paint track pieces because if I ever change my layout, I'm stuck with those colors and I can't use those pieces to go in the opposite direction or put them on the inside instead of the outside or anything like that. I've tried colored sticker dots at the corners where deslots are likely, but over time they come off. I was thinking I could just use the paint pens to do dots like that... But will I be able to get the paint off if I change the layout?
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> --rick


Funny Rick, the continuous lane stripes always remind me of a children's placemat at IHOP...ya know? The one where ya follow the doodle maze with yer crayon. :freak:

I've always liked the idea of lil segments of vinyl sticky dots or pinstripe tape applied between the rails in the appropriate or difficult areas to marshall. :thumbsup:

Seems like a no brainer....which is good ....cuz as humans we're only using 10% of it at best. :tongue:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

If you use Sharpie pens you will be able to remove the striping with paint thinner. I just did it on my track. I will take you a little work.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

ParkRNDL said:


> Dumb question: is it possible to REMOVE paint like that once you use it?
> 
> --rick


WD40 will remove the Testor's paint pens...learned that while cleaning my track after applying lane markers with them 

I now clean more carefully 

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

I will tend to go along with Bill on this one. A little spot or two in the areas where you have to marshal seems a LOT nicer to me than colored stripes all around the track, but to some degree it may depend on the style of racing that is being done. With high speed H.O.P.R.A. style racing, cars tend to go farther away from where they deslot compared to slower Box Stock, MagnaTraction, T-Jets, etc. where you can get away with more area specific coloring. Also, if you have a track that LQQKS like a race track with scenery, etc, the full length striping just doesn't seem to me to fit in. If your track is void of anything other that track & some retaining walls the striping doesn't distract from anything. Just my 2 cents........ do what works best for your needs. That's what's great about all of this.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I've seen some real life track marshal's in my time, so they need all the help they can get...One time I had to even wake one up, too busy watching the race . I agree with EJ, some cars will get knocked half way down a straightaway, and O boy at the cussing one will get if put on the wrong lane in the heat of a battle. You might could tone the stripe down, maybe a little thinner line or drag the pain pen in the slot itself, to highlight just the edge of the slot, wouldn't take much. I'm not fond of the colored stripes, but they are necessary on some tracks...RM


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Bill Hall said:


> ....I've always liked the idea of lil segments of vinyl sticky dots or pinstripe tape applied between the rails in the appropriate or difficult areas to marshall. :thumbsup:
> 
> Seems like a no brainer....which is good ....cuz as humans we're only using 10% of it at best. :tongue:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

My old circuit . . . I used paint dots. Much more pleasing to the eye than stripes in my opinion, as I was going for a more realistic appearance.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

It's also the way I choosed :










Not too much visible on the picture, but I made dots on each turn. The colors match the laptimer screen colors and powerstations (where you plug your controller). 

Stripping is OK for pure racing tracks, for scenery tracks dots are better in my opinion.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Slott V - I like the little triangles indicating direction :thumbsup:

I think I'll have to redo a few of mine :freak:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I really like the look of the minmal color dots. As a racer, the paint pen dragged thru the slots help the marshals much better with continuous lines. Also note the arrows. They proved necessary in the heat of battle.


----------



## DaleFan (Aug 2, 2003)

I like the DOTS or the directional ARROW idea. IF I was a turn marshal it would help me re-slot cars correctly.


----------

